# Methods of install Overhead service, dip underground to building - residential



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, whats your method of service for cable and tel to a house where poco connects to a private pole and then the services dip underground to the house.

Do you mount the service boxes to the pole, then take a line of each into the house to a junction box/media panel??

Im thinking there are a few standards, whats yours.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

They'll often have a demarkation at each entity, unfortunately they'll want to bond it @ each end as well..... ~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Where I am none of the power companies allow mounting equipment to their poles.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sparky250 said:


> Hey guys, whats your method of service for cable and tel to a house where poco connects to a private pole and then the services dip underground to the house.
> 
> Do you mount the service boxes to the pole, then take a line of each into the house to a junction box/media panel??
> 
> Im thinking there are a few standards, whats yours.


are you talking about a regular dip, or a French dip ?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

As a TELCO employee, we are required to place the Demarc within 10 feet of the electric meter for grounding purposes.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> As a TELCO employee, we are required to place the Demarc within 10 feet of the electric meter for grounding purposes.


Required to ground to......what?
The reason I ask is because I've seen some crazy "ground tos" and it would be interesting to know the actual requirements from a TELCO point of view.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

There's a service near me that has a underground pipe from the poco that runs up the building to a weather head, wires go into another weather head beside it and down to the service. It was all done at the same time, I assume it was supposed to be o/h and was changed to underground at the last minute. It's pretty silly looking


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

John said:


> Required to ground to......what?
> The reason I ask is because I've seen some crazy "ground tos" and it would be interesting to know the actual requirements from a TELCO point of view.


Intersystem bonding to power ground...










Telco only ground rods are no longer allowed.

All those other gizmos for bonding to the meter pan are for last resorts only.

We are required to bond to power, with no more than 10ft of #10 wire.

AT&T Southwest standards, other areas may vary.


----------

